# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Μίγμα σπόρων  με ή χωρίς ρούπσεν ?

## beetlebum

μιας και έχω πάρει φόρα, συνεχίζω με τις ερωτήσεις! αν και μέσα στο site σίγουρα έχον γραφτεί πολλά, ωστόσο είναι εύκολο να "χαθείς' απο την υπερπληροφόρηση και δυστυχώς δεν έχω και τον χρόνο να κάτσω να ανακαλύψω όλα τα posts που θα ήθελα...

ερώτηση λοιπόν..το ρούπσεν (rapeseed) επειδή είναι τροποιημένο ως τροφή και πολλά γράφονται...είναι καλο να αποφεύγεται?εγώ σκεφτόμουν να αρχίσω με την τροφή για καναρίνια versele-laga canaries prestige premium..ή την King Canary Premium χωρίς ρούπσεν..τι με συμβουλέυετε?το ρούπσεν σε τι βοηθάει ακριβώς?δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν παίζει ρόλο και σε τι είδους καναρίνι απευθυνόμαστε..επίσης αν το καναρίνι είναι λευκό με κόκκινο τι είδους αυγοτροφή να προτιμήσω?(θα προτιμούσα απο τις συσκευασμένες)

----------


## jk21

*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*

----------


## beetlebum

πωπω..τι τροφές κυκλοφορούν...εγώ θέλω το πουλάκι να είναι καλα στην υγεία του..χρόνο να φτιάχνω μόνη μου τις τροφές του δεν έχω (για να το κάνω στη συχνότητα που απαιτείται) οπότε θέλω να πάρω μια πολύ καλή συσκευασμένη..αυτή η premium της versela laga έχει ρούπσεν γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω απο τα συστατικά..

----------


## jk21

εχει rape seed  

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...ducts-Canaries




> *Composition*
> 
> 
>  Canary seed
> 58
> %
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## beetlebum

χμμμ...με προβλημάτισε αυτό τώρα γιατί μου την έχουν συστήσει για πολύ καλή...έχω διαβάσει καποια posts me το τι πρεπει να τρωνε τα καναρινια αλλά με ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμενα συσκευασμενη τροφή.υπάρχει κατι να μου συστήσετε (χωρίς ρούψεν) και όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης?και κάτι άλλο, την τροφή στα καναρίνια την αλλάζουμε γενικά?εννοώ οτι αν με καλύπτει μια τροφή που έχω βρει, το καναρίνι θα έιναι ευχαριστημενο με την ιδια τροφή για πολύ καιρό ή πρεπει να αλλαζει γευσεις? (αν υπάρχει τετοιο ποστ να με παραπέμψετε να το γράψω εκεί)

----------


## beetlebum

και κάτι άλλο...επειδή καταλήγω στο ότι δε θέλω να έχει ρούπσεν η τροφή..βρηκα 2-3 συγκεκριμένες (απο verselle laga,manitoba,king) αλλά βλέπω οτι δεν παίζει να βρεθεί εύκολα ποσότητα μικρή (όλο κατι 20κιλα υπάρχουν)..άρα πρέπει να παω σε χύμα μειγματα?(δεν τα προτιμώ καθόλου αλλα με ένα καναρίνι τι να τα κάνω 20 και 25 κιλα?θα ξεραθεί η τροφη)..ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω μικροτερη συσκευασμένη ποσότητα χωρίς ρούπσεν λοιπόν?περιμένω τα φώτα σας! ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## mrsoulis

Η king αν το ψάξεις λιγο εχει και σε 5κιλο όπως και η Manitoba αλλά αυτή ειναι σε έλλειψη... Κανε μια έρευνα για την πρώτη που σου είπα και θα βρεις...

----------


## jk21

αναζητησε μιγματα διαδικτυακα  ,που θα δεις εδω  *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*χωρις ρουμπσεν και θα βρεις .Απο κει και περα επελεξε καποιο με το δυνατον λιγοτερο νιζερ και περισσοτερη περιλλα και κανναβουρι

----------


## mparoyfas

ή φτιαξε το μειγμα σου μονος σου επιλέγοντας εσυ τον καθε σπορο στο ποσοτο που θελεις πχ : κεχρι 65% βρωμη 10% περιλλα 10% καναβουρι 8% λιναρι 5% νιζερ 2% :wink:

----------


## Μπία

Αυτό με τις τροφές με απασχόλησε και με απασχολεί συνέχεια.Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτή της Versele δίνω στα καναρίνια μου .Εδώ και 1 χρόνο πάνε καλά αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω.

----------


## jk21

Μπια οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι ,ετσι και τα πουλια ,δεν εχουν ιδια ευαισθησια στο θυρεοειδη .Επισης αν μια εταιρια διαλεγει να εχει στα μιγματα της μεταλλαγμενο rapeseed (δεν το ξερουμε για καμμια εταιρια αν δεν το δηλωσει η ιδια ) τουλαχιστον ως προς το θεμα του ερουκικου οξεος και των goitrogenic γλυκοζιτων που περιεχουν οι αρχεγονες μη μεταλλαγμενες ποικιλιες ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα .Ως προς το αν υπαρχουν αλλα προβληματα λογω μεταλλαξης ,δεν γνωριζω να σου πω ,ουτε η επιστημη ή και να γνωριζει δεν το δημοσιοποιει .... ειτε για ανθρωπους ειτε για πουλια

----------


## beetlebum

πήγα σε ένα pet shop σήμερα κοντά στο σπιτι μου που έχει σε πολύ καλές συνθήκες τα πουλιά (καναρίνια,παπαγαλάκια κτλ κτλ) και ρώτησα για την τροφή και αυτός που έχει το μαγαζί ήξερε να μου πει πολλά πράγματα...περιμένει να του φέρουν από Manitoba που μου είπε ότι έχουν καλή ποιότητα σπόρου..και μάλλον-τουλάχιστον για τώρα- απο εκεί θα αγοράσω γιατι γενικά ήταν και πρόθυμος να μου εξηγήσει...(θα έχω στο νου μου όμως και την Κing)..επίσης είχε σε σακουλάκια πολύ προσεγμένα πολλούς σπόρους και είχε και γλυκό ρούπσεν, κάτι διαφορετικό από το ρούπσεν που έχουν μέσα τα συνηθισμένα mix..

----------


## jk21

> *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*



μαλλον δεν διαβασες αναλυτικα το συνδεσμο που σου εβαλα  ή και καθολου   ... το κοκκινο ρουπσεν που σου ειπε ,που δεν υπηρξε ποτε ρουπσεν αλλα ρουμπσεν (rubsen ) αλλα εδω στην ελλαδα το μαθαμε στραβα απο οσους το πλασσαρανε ,οπως και την κατα(καημενη )ξανθινη που δεν ειναι καταξανθινη αλλα κανθαξανθινη (canthaxanthine ) 

δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο το polish rape ,δηλαδη την εαρινη ποικιλια γογγυλοσπορου (brassica rapa ή campestris ) που οπως θα δεις στο θεμα (ποστ 12 ) μονο αθωα δεν ειναι και αυτη 


θα ηταν παντως ενδιαφερον να μας πεις αυτα τα πολλα πραγματα ,που ηξερε και σου ειπε ο πετσοπας για τους σπορους

----------


## mitsman

Οι ιδιοτητες του σπορου αναφερονται παραπανω. Στην πραξη τωρα καναρινια, εκτροφεια ολοκληρα, εκατομυρια των εκατομυριων καναρινια γεννηθηκαν μεγαλωσαν και γερασαν τρωγωντας μεγαλες ποσοτητες ρουψεν και υποειδη του!
Στην φυση οι καρδερινες τρωνε τοξικα φυτα και ομως να σου πω κατι??? ζουν!
Κανενα καναρινι δεν επαθε κατι απο ρουψεν.
Εγω προσωπικα εχω επιλεξει τροφες χωρις ρουψεν γιατι υπαρχουν σπορια με πολυ καλυτερα θρεπτικα συστατικα!

----------


## jk21

το rape seed και το rubsen ,αν δεν ειχαν το θεμα των γλυκοζιτων και του ερουκικου ,ειναι ο σπορος μετα την σογια , με την καλυτερη πρωτεινη που χρησιμοποιειται στην πτηνοτροφια και ευρυτερα ειναι πολυ καλος με εξαιρεση το κανναβουρι που δεν εχει ευρεια παραγωγη οπως η ελαιοκραμβη ,για να καλυψει τις αναγκες των πτηνοτροφειων (κοτες κλπ ) 

Μονο που εκει αφαιρουν τα προβληματικα στοιχεια και δινουν πιτα του σπορου καθαρη απο ερουκικο και γλυκοζιτες ,εκτος αν η προελευση ειναι απο μεταλλαγμενους σπορους ,οπου το προβλημα σε αυτα τα σημεια ,δεν υφιστανται .Στην πτηνοτροφια επιτρεπεται απο την ΕΕ να ταιζοντα τα πτηνα μεταλλαγμενα 

Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν στην εκτροφη ωδικων πουλιων χρησιμοποιειται ο μεταλλαγμενος ή ο αρχεγονος προβληματικος σπορος και αν χρησιμοποιειται ο πρωτος ,τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα τα προβληματα του ερουκικου και των γλυκοζιτων δεν υπαρχει θεμα 

Ξερω οτι ειδικα και μετα την αναφορα του Κιουτελ για μη υπαρξη ακαρεων και συ πιστευεις οτι ειναι ελαχιστες οι περιπτωσεις υπαρξης τους στα καναρινια .Που λοιπον νομιζεις οφειλονται οι παμπολλες αναφορες ολα αυτα τα χρονια ,εκτροφεων να ακουνε τα πουλια τους να κανουν ηχους σαν να σπανε σπορους ,οταν ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα της διογκωσης του θυρεοειδη στα πουλια (εχω βαλει σχετικους συνδεσμους σε αλλο θεμα στο παρελθον που το αναφερουν ) .Να αναφερω οτι παρομοιους ηχους μπορει να δημιουργησει και η καντιντιαση αλλα ουτε αντιμυκητισιακα εχουν αποτελεσμα ... 

Απο κει και περα τελικα ασχετα αν εσυ δεν χρησιμοποιεις ,στα μελη προτεινεις να χρησιμοποιουν rape seed και rubsen ή οχι;

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν μπορω να εξηγησω κατι δεν θα πιστεψω στους εξωγιηνους. Εγω αυτο που ειχα να πω το ειπα.... Δισεκατομυρια εκατομυρια καναρινια γεννηθηκαν μεγαλωσαν και γερασαν τρωγοντας ρουψεν, ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει να αμφισβητησει κανεις! αυτο λεγεται ΠΡΑΞΗ!
Εγω ειπα στα πουλια δεν δινω, ουτε εχω δωσει ουτε θα δωσω ποτε ρουψεν. 
Δεν μπορω ομως εγω με 5 χρονια εκτροφης να αμφισβητησω ολοκληρη την ιστορια του καναρινιου!
Εσυ που μπορεις κανε το.....

----------


## jk21

Οι τροφες δεν πεθαινουν απαραιτητα εναν οργανισμο ,για να πει καποιος οτι του κανουν κακο .Στην ιστορια του καναρινιου αν κατι επιδεχεται βελτιωση ,πρεπει να μενει οπως ειναι; Ακολουθησες την διαδρομη της ζωης ολων αυτων των πουλιων να δεις αν χωρις να πεθανουν ,το ερουκικο τους μαυριζε τα συκωτια; ειναι ο θυρεοειδης ολων των ανθρωπων το ιδιο ευαισθητος σε ουσιες που τον ερεθιζουν ; εχεις καποια σκεψη τι μπορει να ηταν και ειναι ολοι αυτοι οι ηχοι (αλλα και itcing θα βρεις στη βιβλιογραφια για θυρεοειδη ... φαγουρα ) που κανανε ολα αυτα τα χρονια τα πουλια και δεν περνουσαν με φαρμακα για ακαρεα; γιατι τα πουλια τσιμπουσαν και μαδουσαν το λαιμο τους ; Εγω δεν ξερω σιγουρα και δεν μπορω να αποδειξω τιποτα σιγουρα ,οταν καν δεν ξερω αν ταιζεται ο αρχεγονος τοξικος σπορος ή ο μεταλλαγμενος μη τοξικος σε γλυκοζιτες και ερουκικο αλλα αμφιλεγομενος οπως καθε τι μεταλλαγμενο .Οφειλω ομως να ενημερωνω και ο καθενας να κανει τις επιλογες του 

αν παντως για διατροφικους λογους δεν προτιμας rapeseed ,μαλλον πρεπει να το ξεκινησεις ή να αγοραζεις μιγματα με κανναβουρι σαν πρωτο λιπαρο σπορο 

http://www.fao.org/fsnforum/sites/de...20overview.pdf

ο πινακας της σελ 67 δειχνει την κατα τα αλλα σημαντικη του αξια ,συνολικα σαν ποιοτητα πρωτεινης ,αλλα και ειδικα σε λυσινη (καλυτερος σπορος απο αυτους που εχουν τα μιγματα ) αλλα και τρυπτοφανη ,οπως και υψηλη αντιστοιχη του κανναβουριου σε πολλα αλλα αμινοξεα ,απαραιτητα για την αναπτυξη των πουλιων 

η αληθεια παρατιθεται ειτε στα αρνητικα στοιχεια του ,ειτε στα θετικα .Δυστυχως εμεις δεν μπορουμε να επεξεργαστουμε το cake του κραμβοσπορου οπως κανουν στην βιομηχανια πτηνοτροφων για κοτες ... Αν δεν φοβασαι ομως τα αρνητικα του ,θρεπτικα μαλλον υπερεχει

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θα πλατιάζω λέγοντας τα ίδια, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι είναι ο κεραυνός δεν θα κάνω θυσίες στον Δία! Θεωρώ το καναβουρι σε συνάρτηση με την περιλλα μακράν καλύτερο συνδυασμό από ότι το ρουψεν. Αν δεν μπορώ να το πιστεύω θα αναγκαστώ δημοκρατικά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. . .

----------


## beetlebum

καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις..ο "πετ-σοπάς" απλά μου έδειξε σε ένα σακουλάκι κάτι μικρότερους μαύρους σπόρους που είπε οτι ήταν γλυκό ρούπσεν, το οποιο το τσακίζουν τα πουλάκια πολύ περισσοτερο από το άλλο που υπάρχει στις συσκευασμένες και όχι μόνο τροφές. (και οσο για το ρούπσεν πρώτη φορά εδώ το διάβασα όπως το είδα..οπως και η γκουέρνικα προφέρεται γκερνίκα κανονικά.Αν θέλουμε να βρούμε μεταφρασμένες λεκτικές αστοχίες υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα).Και ακριβώς επειδή διάβασα -μέσα στο site- διάφορα για το ρούπσεν αλλά ΔΕΝ είμαι ειδική για να αξιολογήσω όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία, για αυτό και έκανα την ερώτηση. Επίσης ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι όταν καποιος δεν γνωρίζει κάτι συλλέγει πληροφορίες και βγάζει ένα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο υποκειμενικό πόρισμα από το συνδυασμό αυτών.

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα ηταν θεμιτη και σωστη η κινηση σου να ρωτησεις και να ενδιαφερθεις για την διατροφη των πουλιων ή του πουλιου που εχεις ευθυνη !!!! αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο .Η πληροφορηση .Εδω και σε αλλα φορουμ ,αλλα και στα μαγαζια πωλησης τροφων για πτηνα .Το κωλλημα μου στις ονομασιες ,δεν εχει να κανει με την ορθογραφια του θεματος ,αυτη καθαυτη ,αλλα με το οτι  η λαθος ορθογραφια προηλθε απο λανθασμενη πληροφορηση και οδηγει στη δυσκολια αναζητησης πληροφοριων διαδικτυακα σε εγκυρες σελιδες του εξωτερικου για το σπορο  που ανεφερα 

για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ,αν βαλεις στην αναζητηση rupsen και οχι rubsen ,θα βρεις αυτα

https://www.google.gr/search?q=rupse...QAg&gws_rd=ssl

προφανως ο σπορος δεν ειναι η καμπια που δειχνει .... 

Σαφεστατα οπως σου ειπε ο πετσοπας ,το rubsen ειναι διαφορετικος σπορος και ειναι ο γογγυλοσπορος και οχι η ελαιοκραμβη , σαφως και τα πουλια τον τρωνε σε σχεση με την ελαιοκραμβη (δεν τρελενονται αλλα τον τρωνε ) ,αλλα αυτο που ουτε ο πετσοπας ξερει και μαθαινεις εδω μεσα ,ειναι οτι εστω και σε θεωριτικη βαση η brassica rapa  ή campestris που σου εδειξε (συγκεκριμενα την εαρινη καφεκοκκινη ποικιλια ) εχει και εκεινη σε μικροτερο μεν ,αλλα μεγαλο βαθμο τα προβληματα της ελαιοκραμβης 

στις σελιδες που σε παρεπεμψα εξηγουσε σχετικα ,αλλα θα βαλω και εδω καποιες ,να δεις οτι και ο brassica rapa δεν ειναι αθωος ,αλλα και οτι οχι η θεωρια αλλα η πραξη μεταξυ των εκτροφεων ,τους εχει οδηγησει να τον χρησιμοποιουν (απο αμαθεια και χωρις ηθικο φραγμο ) να ενοχλουν το θυρεοειδη για να πετυχαινουν τη χροια κελαηδησματος που θελουν ..... επαναλαμβανω αυτα ειναι η πραξη των εκτροφεων και οχι η θεωρια του jk  ..... 

γνωστοτατη ισπανικη σελιδα αντιστοιχη της δικια μας .....

http://www.jilguero.es/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12514

Yo a mis jilgueros NO les pongo nabina. A los canarios SI.

La nabina es una semilla oleaginosa. Posee sustancias anti-tiroideas o bociógenas, que provocan un agrandamiento (hiperplasia) del tiroides, glándula situada en la parte anterior del cuello de las aves y que por mediación de su hormona (tiroxina) estimula la secreción testicular; el canto de las aves es dependiente de esa secreción, y mientras más acentuada sea, más estridente será el canto en cuestión. Pues bien, la hiperplasia a que nos referíamos compromete la secreción de la hormona tiroidea, disminuyendo como consecuencia lógica en la circulación y por tanto el estímulo al testículo del ave no será tan marcado y su canto, en relación directa, como decíamos, con este proceso fisiológico, también será más suave. Debemos evitar, a toda costa, que esto se produzca, con lo que cuidaremos que la dosis de nabina, en aquellos casos en que debamos aumentar la habitual, no sea excesiva.
Έβαλα καρδερίνες μου βιάζουν τους ΟΧΙ. Μια καναρίνια SI. Ο βιασμός είναι ένα ελαιούχων σπόρων. Έχει αντι-θυρεοειδούς ή goitrogenic ουσίες που προκαλούν υπερανάπτυξη (υπερπλασία) του θυρεοειδούς αδένα στο μπροστινό μέρος του λαιμού του πουλιού και διαμέσου ορμόνη του (θυροξίνη) διεγείρει την έκκριση των όρχεων? το κελάηδισμα των πουλιών εξαρτάται από την μύτη, και ο πιο έντονη, η πιο έντονα είναι το τραγούδι στην ερώτηση. Λοιπόν, υπερπλασία εννοούσαμε θέτει σε κίνδυνο την έκκριση των ορμονών του θυρεοειδούς, μειώνοντας ως λογική συνέπεια στην κυκλοφορία και ενθαρρύνοντας έτσι τους όρχεις του πουλιού δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν επισημανθεί κατά τρόπο και το τραγούδι, σε άμεση σχέση, όπως αναφέρθηκε, αυτό φυσιολογική διαδικασία, θα είναι επίσης πιο μαλακό. Πρέπει να αποφύγουμε, με κάθε κόστος, αυτό συμβαίνει, έτσι ώστε να φροντίσει ώστε η δόση του βιασμού, σε περιπτώσεις όπου θα πρέπει να αυξήσουμε το συνηθισμένο, δεν είναι υπερβολική.




αλλα και αλλες 


http://www.canariculturacolor.com/fo...d.php?t=199594

post 9



http://diamantesmandarinesbcn.blogsp.../semillas.html

*11.- La Nabina (Brassica rapa L.)*
*
*
*CARACTERÍSTICAS GENERALES*
La nabina es una semilla oleaginosa. Posee sustancias anti-tiroideas o bociógenas, que provocan un agrandamiento (hiperplasia) del tiroides, glándula situada en la parte anterior del cuello de las aves y que por mediación de su hormona (tiroxina) estimula la secreción testicular; el canto de las aves es dependiente de esa secreción, y mientras más acentuada sea, más estridente será el canto en cuestión. Pues bien, la hiperplasia a que nos referíamos compromete la secreción de la hormona tiroidea, disminuyendo como consecuencia lógica en la circulación y por tanto el estímulo al testículo del ave no será tan marcado y su canto, en relación directa, como decíamos, con este proceso fisiológico, también será más suave. Debemos evitar, a toda costa, que esto se produzca, con lo que cuidaremos que la dosis de nabina, en aquellos casos en que debamos aumentar la habitual, no sea excesiva.


εδω αναφερεται ξεκαθαρα και στο κοκκινο ρουπσεν (roya ) 

http://poephila-guttata.webnode.es/alimentacion/

*NABINA ROJA*
La nabina es una semilla oleaginosa. Posee sustancias anti-tiroideas o bociógenas, que provocan un agrandamiento (hiperplasia) del tiroides, glándula situada en la parte anterior del cuello de las aves y que por mediación de su hormona (tiroxina) estimula la secreción testicular; el canto de las aves es dependiente de esa secreción, y mientras más acentuada sea, más estridente será el canto en cuestión.





la

----------


## angelfarm

Jesus........
Καποτε που ειχα ενα προβλημα με μια αγγλονουμπια και μετα απο πολυ συζητηση με ανθρωπους που ειχαν και αυτοι κατεληξα στην κτηνιατρο που εχω εως τωρα ....
Αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι "το καφενειο κανει μεγαλο κακο"..θελωντας να μου πει οτι ο καθενας λεει το μακρυ του και το κοντο ....ισως εχουν καποια βαση αλλα στην πορεια διαφαινετε καλυτερα οτι οντως η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας ...
Αρα ως προς τι οι διαπληκτισμοι με τετοιο υφος ,κουραζοντας εκαστον που τα διαβαζει αντι της ηρεμης καταθεσης της γνωμης χωρις να προσπαθησουμε να πεισουμε καποιον αφου καλα καλα ουτε τον εαυτο μας δεν μπορουμε να πεισουμε για τα λεγομενα μας κατα βαθος οντας μη ειδικοι....
Τεσπα....σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ ,αλλα ως αναγνωστης ...εεεελεος

----------


## jk21

θα απαντησω για το ατομο μου ,ως εναν απο τους συμμετεχοντες στη συζητηση : στα ποστ που ανεβασα αυτο που κανω ,ειναι να παραθεσω καποια στοιχεια .Οποιος θελει τα λαμβαινει υποψην του ,οποιος θελει οχι .Αν και νομιζω το υφος μου προς το Δημητρη και προς το μελος που ανοιξε το θεμα νομιζω ηταν και ειναι οκ  (ως προς τον πετσοπα ισως να ημουν εξ αρχης λιγο προκατελειμενος  Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων ) ,θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι με το Δημητρη γνωριζομαστε χρονια (κατι που τα παλια μελη το γνωριζουν ) και υπαρχει καποια οικειοτητα και στο στυλ που γραφουμε

----------


## beetlebum

Για να μιλήσω και εγώ για τον εαυτό μου...συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου angelfarm..γράφτηκα στο site γιατί θέλω να πάρω ένα καναρινάκι και ήθελα να ρωτήσω δυο-τρία πραγματάκια για να το φροντίσω σωστά..Επειδή δεν είμαι ειδική ούτε έχω εμπειρία είναι δύσκολο να φιλτράρουμε πολλές εξειδικευμένες πληροφορίες...ουσιαστικά δηλαδή ήθελα πρακτικά πράγματα που μπορώ να τα εφαρμόσω...ωστόσο να πω ξανά πως χαίρομαι για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις που δόθηκαν, σημαίνει πως κάποιος ασχολήθηκε και μπήκε στη διαδικασία να απαντήσει.

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σου συστησω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (δεν χρησιμοποιω ) επειδη το εχεις ρωτησει και δεν σου απαντησε καποιος 

να σου πω οτι θες ουδετερη αυγοτροφη (χωρις κροκο αυγου και χωρις χρωστικη  ) για το διαστημα που βγαινουν τα λευκα φτερα στους νεοσσους ή που αλλαζουν τα λευκα φτερα τους στην πτεροροια  και αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα (με χρωστικ ) ενα συγκεκριμενο διαστημα που βαφονται το κοκκινα τμηματα και θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που ξερουν απο πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα (μαλλον εχεις red mosaic ) ποτε ειναι αυτη η περιοδος

αν θες για αντιστοιχες συνταγες φτιαχτων ,μπορω να σε παραπεμψω 

αν θες βαλε μας φωτο να δουμε για τι πουλι προκειται


ως προς το μιγμα σπορων , η δικια μου προταση ειναι ειτε ετοιμο μιγμα με οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερη περιλλα ,λιγοτερο νιζερ και καθολου ρουπσεν 


ή αν εχεις πηγη προσεγμενων καθαρων μεμονωμενων σπορων 


κεχρι 65 %
βρωμη 10 % 
περιλλα καφε ή λευκη 10 %
κανναβουρι 8 %
λιναρι 5 %
νιζερ 2 % 

και να δινεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα ημερα για ενα πουλι

αν το πουλι παρολα αυτα παχαινει τοτε αραιωνεις αναλογα με κεχρι

----------


## beetlebum

ευχαριστώ για το info και πάλι  :Happy:

----------

